# Multi-Cal indentification



## Madman (Mar 16, 2019)

I have some multi caliber AR15 lowers, if I grab an upper how do I know the caliber since the designation is under the hand guard? 

I am going to try this.

Remove the forward assist and chuck it in the lather.


----------



## Madman (Mar 16, 2019)

Plunge a 7/16" end mill .125" deep.


----------



## Madman (Mar 16, 2019)

Cut the rim off the caliber shell you want.  Install a disabled primer.


----------



## Madman (Mar 16, 2019)

Glued it in with JB Weld.  We'll see if it works when the epoxy drys.


----------



## hdgapeach (Mar 16, 2019)

I think you've got a winner there.  Cool factor is up there, too.  A little labor intensive but hey, if you got the tools it's a heck of a "custom" idea.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 16, 2019)

That's slicker than, well, something that's really slick. What an innovative, cool idea! That's something you could sell!


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 16, 2019)

Neat idea. Looks tacticool.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2019)

That's a pretty cool idea for sure!


----------



## Madman (Mar 17, 2019)

There is back together.


----------



## Madman (Mar 17, 2019)

I may shoot it with a coat of black alumi-coat.  I haven't decided.  I'll look at it a while.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 17, 2019)

I love that idea, but what happens when that primer gets struck by something?


----------



## nmurph (Mar 17, 2019)

Madman said:


> Cut the rim off... . Install a disabled primer.


----------



## hdgapeach (Mar 17, 2019)

My vote is leave it natural brass.  The more it ages, the better the patina.  That's an awesom idea you've developed.  Let me know when you begin production!!


----------



## Madman (Mar 17, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> I love that idea, but what happens when that primer gets struck by something?


That would get exciting, wouldn't it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 17, 2019)

Might even help if you needed a little extra forward assist. LOL


----------



## Rabun (Mar 18, 2019)

That's a great idea!


----------



## Madman (Mar 18, 2019)

UPDATE

I figured out an easier way to disable the primer.  The first one I made, I used a dental pick to dig out the anvil and clean out the cap, what a pain that was.

This time I put the primer in the case (6.5 Creedmoor) and as I cut the rim off it got hot enough to discharge the primer.


----------



## Madman (Mar 20, 2019)

I finished the 6.5 last night, my wife asked what it is for; I told her it is a last chance round, kind of like a auxiliary fuel tank.  When the magazine is empty you can jam in one last round. She rolled her eyes, muttered something and walked out.


----------



## hdgapeach (Mar 20, 2019)

_"She rolled her eyes, muttered something and walked out."_

I feel you pain.  Reckin both of us done been there, done that, and should've got the T-shirt.........I'm still laughing!


----------



## bullethead (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice job Madman!!!


----------



## Geno67 (Mar 27, 2019)

Outstanding idea!!


----------

